# صور بكلمات وايات معزية



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*

*​ 

*

*




*

*




*

*


*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*



*

*



* 

*



* 

*



* 

*



* 

*



* 

*



* 

*​

​


----------



## twety (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*حلوين بجد يا بنوته*
*ويستاهلوا طبعا تقييم *
*اى خدمه يستى*

*منتظرين اجين واجين *


----------



## النهيسى (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*صور مميزه جدا


شكــــــــــــــــــــــرا 

الرب يسوع يبارك عمل يداكم​​*


----------



## بوسى هانى (21 أكتوبر 2009)

صور جميلة جدا شكرا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 أكتوبر 2009)

*جميييييييييييلة يا حبي بجد
تسلم ايديك 
ليكي عندي تقييم هلف لفة وارجعلك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 أكتوبر 2009)

حلوين خالص
ميرسى يا بنوته​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 أكتوبر 2009)

twety قال:


> *حلوين بجد يا بنوته*
> *ويستاهلوا طبعا تقييم *
> *اى خدمه يستى*
> 
> *منتظرين اجين واجين *



تعيشى ياغالية ههههههههه
يعنى مش كفاية مرورك وتقييم كمان 
لا كتير عليا يا شيخة ههههه
ميرسى يا حبوبتى 
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 أكتوبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *صور مميزه جدا
> 
> 
> شكــــــــــــــــــــــرا
> ...



ميرسى لمرورك استاذ نهيسى
ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 أكتوبر 2009)

بوسى هانى قال:


> صور جميلة جدا شكرا


ميرسى لمرورك يا بوسى
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 أكتوبر 2009)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *جميييييييييييلة يا حبي بجد
> تسلم ايديك
> ليكي عندي تقييم هلف لفة وارجعلك​*


نورررررتى يا قمرى 
كفاية مرورك ياحبى
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 أكتوبر 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> حلوين خالص
> ميرسى يا بنوته​


نورتى يا كركورة 
ميرسى ياسكرة
​


----------



## marmora jesus (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*حلووووووووووووووووووووووووين جدا بجد يا بنت العدرا*

*تسلم ايديكي يا قمر وميرسي كتير ليكي*

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 أكتوبر 2009)

marmora jesus قال:


> *حلووووووووووووووووووووووووين جدا بجد يا بنت العدرا*
> 
> *تسلم ايديكي يا قمر وميرسي كتير ليكي*
> 
> *ربنا معاكي ويباركك*​


ميييييرسى يا جميلة لمرورك
نورتى الموضوع يا مرمورة
ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## totty (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*حلوين اوى اوى اوى اوى
ميرسى يا بنوته
منتحرمش منك*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 أكتوبر 2009)

totty قال:


> *حلوين اوى اوى اوى اوى
> ميرسى يا بنوته
> منتحرمش منك*​


ميرسى يا توتايا
نورتى الموضوع يا قمرتى
​


----------



## ارووجة (23 أكتوبر 2009)

صور روووعة
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 أكتوبر 2009)

ارووجة قال:


> صور روووعة
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


ميرسى لمرورك يا حبيبتى
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## vetaa (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*حلوين خالص*
*من دة كتيير بقى*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 أكتوبر 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *حلوين خالص*
> *من دة كتيير بقى*


ههههههههه عونينا يا باشا
تؤمرى يا فتوت
نورتى يا قمر
​


----------



## bahaa_06 (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*تصميمات رائعة وكلمات معزية*
*الله يبارك خدمتك واعمال ايديك*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 أكتوبر 2009)

bahaa_06 قال:


> *تصميمات رائعة وكلمات معزية*
> *الله يبارك خدمتك واعمال ايديك*​


ميرسى لمرورك يا بهاء
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أكتوبر 2009)

روووووووعه يا بنت العدرا 
ميرررررررسى ليكى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 أكتوبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> روووووووعه يا بنت العدرا
> ميرررررررسى ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


ميرسى لمرورك يا كوكو
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (30 أكتوبر 2009)

بجد كلهم حلوين جدا
يستحقوا تقييم يا حببتى
بس للاسف التقييم عندى فية مشكلة 
ربنا يعوض خدمتك الجميلة ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 أكتوبر 2009)

mana_mana قال:


> بجد كلهم حلوين جدا
> يستحقوا تقييم يا حببتى
> بس للاسف التقييم عندى فية مشكلة
> ربنا يعوض خدمتك الجميلة ​


كفاية مرورك يا مانتى
ميرسى ليكى يا حبيبتى
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## VENA* (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*حلويين جدا الرب يباركك بنت العدراء ووحشانى من زمان*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 نوفمبر 2009)

vena* قال:


> *حلويين جدا الرب يباركك بنت العدراء ووحشانى من زمان*


ميييييييرسى لمرورك يا فينا
نورتينى يا سكرة
انتى كمان ليكى وحشة كبيييييييرة 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة
​


----------



## nashat2005 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

الرب يسوع يبارك عمل يداكم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 نوفمبر 2009)

nashat2005 قال:


> الرب يسوع يبارك عمل يداكم


ميرسى لمرورك يا نشأت 
ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*حقيقى مجموعه فى منتهى الجمال
ميرررسى يا قمرايه*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 نوفمبر 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *حقيقى مجموعه فى منتهى الجمال
> ميرررسى يا قمرايه*



ميرسى لمرورك يا دونتى
نورتى الموضوع
​


----------

